# cro Cop



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It's pretty good except the light around Mirko. I know sometimes that can be a pain and here isn't much you can do about it. Still though it's quite good. You made it?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

haha ya its a mix with the render [didnt do it good]
and the overlay and gosonblur[how ever u spell it]


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, that happenes with gaussian blur. It makes the picture/render look great but then it makes that damn white stuff around. Whatever you want to call it, I don't know. 

Check this out.

[ Link ]


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice Stuff


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone make a banner out of this picture???


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I can. What do you want exactly?


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Yeah, I can. What do you want exactly?


Avatar or signature banner! Thanks


----------

